# SEEDER - Experiences?



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

Hi,
I just read on a local forum and then XDA about this app which claims to get off from lag and improve battery life..
Anyone have give it a try?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1987032

Just want to check if it worth it on D2/D2G

Cheers!


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just started using it on my D2 unofficial CM7 kang. I recently applied the Crystal theme which has some menu animations that can be a bit laggy & Seeder seems to help some. I say "seems to help" just because I really can't quantify it, it really is a subjective thing. Just yesterday I had QuickPic crash on me while scrolling through a gallery, but it hasn't recurred & may be unrelated. Haven't observed any impact on battery life.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been using it. I've been including the binary and initd in my roms also. It makes scrolling more responsive in my experience. It's up to debate though I suppose.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Been using it with Gummy since I first saw it. Noticed a little bit less lag, hasn't affect battery life at all (that I could tell anyways).


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

I've been using it on my relatively stock D2G. Seems more responsive. Also using it on my droid 4 - but the results are less obvious on it compared to the D2G.


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

now what i've been using it, i can say the same thing: pretty more reponsive, about battery life is just the same..


----------

